# برنامج لحساب مساحات الاشكال الهندسية



## المهندس رحم (14 يونيو 2008)

يستعمل هذا البرنامج البسيط لأيجاد مساحة بعض الأشكال الهندسية:16:


----------



## باكير (16 يونيو 2008)

شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (16 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي المهندس رحم


----------



## ابوجاسم محمد (23 يونيو 2008)

الله يسلمك رائع


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 يوليو 2008)

ارجو ان تعم الفائدة الجميع واسجل شكري لكل من ساهم باضافة رد على هذه المشاركة البسيطة.


----------



## م الشايف (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## حسام يونس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

ايه الشغل العالي ده يا هندسه
بارك الله فيك 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرأ لك 
ادعو لك بالتوفيق


----------



## فتوح (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك


----------



## حسااام (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmadj5 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

كل الشكر و بالتوفيق


----------



## m_nn (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## البطحاني 2006 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخى على البرنامج الرائع وربنا يزيدك قول امين


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

​


----------



## ابراهيم ابومريم (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وننتضر الجديد


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مكتب السدف (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

هل هو مكتب السدف أم السدوف؟


----------



## عبدو99 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ومشكور اخى على البرنامج


----------



## الطبوغرافي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجو المساعدة فالبرنامج لا يفتح


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## هاف مون (3 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع مهم ورائع وخاصة للاشكال الهندسية الغير منتظمه .
شكرا لك​


----------



## haval2005 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## eng: issa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور والله على البرنامج


----------



## bentaleb (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين اخي على البرنامج الراءع


----------



## moh mora (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراا مع تمنياتى بالنجاح الدائم


----------



## امير عوض (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (30 نوفمبر 2008)

البرنامج لايعمل عندي فأرجوا المساعدة وشكرا لك


----------



## عزمي الخليلي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر
ارجوا المزيد


----------



## SENOUCI (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيييييييييلا


----------



## newbarcelonar (30 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع مميز..............تقبل مروري


----------



## مساح مبتدي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكر الجميع على مرورهم القيم


----------



## mahmoud medhat (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ما رايت شى يا اخى وين البرنامج ارجوك لو تقدر تبعتهولى يا كريم


----------



## المهندس رحم (10 ديسمبر 2008)

:63: وهذا هو البرنامج أخي العزيز مرة اخرى ولا تزعل علينا .


----------



## eng ali m k (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخوي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ايمن حسين (28 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (28 يناير 2009)

أشكر الجميع عل المرور الكريم وتشريف صفحتي المتواضعة بردودهم الجميلة ودعواتهم المخلصة
تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## ايهاب ابوخلود (29 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووور مهندس / رحم


روووووووووووووووووعه.............ومع كل الاحترام لمواضيعك المفيدة




مع احترامي وتقديري........(طباسي)​


----------



## محمدين علي (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا أخي جزاك اللله كل الخير


----------



## محمدالشبروي (2 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا علي مجهودك*

شكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## المهندس1400 (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زكريا خالد محمد (29 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يابرنسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## محمد ابو يزن (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
و الله يوفقك و يحميك و يرزقك


----------



## مزن محمود (29 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## adel104 (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً علي المواضيع التي تمس( عظم )الهندسة


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على جهدكم


----------



## اكابر (29 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا
يرحم الله والديك


----------



## odwan (29 يوليو 2009)

تسلم إيدك رفع الله قدرك وحفظك
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وحزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وليد الزين (17 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزااااااك خير ويوفقك


----------



## moysees (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## اسماعيل22 (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله خير
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عادل الحدادي (18 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفتح عليك


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (19 أغسطس 2009)

تم التحميل

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر أخي العزيز على المشاركة الطيبة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zez (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا البرنامج الرائع:7:


----------



## دموع الاحزان (23 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على البرنامج


----------



## المهندس رحم (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكل من تكبد عناء الرد 
تحياتي لكم وتقبلوا خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## جمال خيرى (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا

يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## MOTAZ73 (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عبدالملك ياسين (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااا ورمضان كريم


----------



## المهر (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الله عليك


----------



## jemaihedi (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed2280 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م توني (14 نوفمبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس رحم (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الاخوة والاخوات الذين شرفوني بردودهم وتعليقاتهم الجميلة
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

والله برنامج حلوووووووو... مشكوررررررر


----------



## اياد محمد بيرقدار (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
ولكن لماذا استبعد المثلث من باقي الاشكال الهندسية ؟
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## samir16 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

merci bien


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 نوفمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس رحم (10 يناير 2010)

الأخ اياد محمد 
لقد أفردت برنامجا مستقلا لحساب مساحات المثلث لوجود الكثير من الاحتمالات في حله
مع شكري وتقديري لمرورك الكريم


----------



## المهندس رحم (10 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء اسعدتموني بردودكم اللطيفة
شكرا لكم
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## engshade (13 يناير 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي المهندس رحم*​


----------



## hassanaki (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## CE444 (9 مارس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد حسن السيلاوي (10 مارس 2010)

*العراق المظلوم*

مشكور على هذا البرنامج الرائع ...ارجو المساعدة لحساب المساحة السطحية للقبة الاسلامية... وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## salatha (10 مارس 2010)

اين البرنامج


----------



## محمد سعيد m (27 مارس 2010)

الله ينور وننتظر المزيد


----------



## sayedrashad50 (27 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## fff-3 (6 أبريل 2010)

اريد برنامح حساب مساحات الاشكال الهندسية الف شكر يا امير الهندسة


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

جميل شكراا


----------



## abusuhail (22 يوليو 2010)

اخي ممكن طريقة تشغيل البرنامج . 
عند تشغيل البرنامج تظهر هذه الرسالة (The application failed to initialize properly (0xc00013m *


----------



## احمدهارون (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كتير


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (22 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## وشم الخيال (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## بيزوالبوادرى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا هندسه


----------



## المهندس رحم (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ fff-3 البرنامج موجود ضمن البرامج التي انجزتها وطرحتها ضمن المنتدى
شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس رحم (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك من مر على المساهمة وترك تعليقا
تحياتي ومحبتي للجميع


----------



## ase92110 (11 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sabroumahfoud (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## النضر (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور ...


----------



## a_amir3000 (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (13 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وجزاك الله كل خير\ اخوك مهندس عدي


----------



## eng.rafatahmed (20 يناير 2012)

مشكور على جهودك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (20 يناير 2012)

تحياتي لك اخي مهندس عدي وتحياتي لكل من ساهم في اغناء موضوعي البسيط


----------



## ابومحي الدين الطير (21 يناير 2012)

عمل جميل جزيت خيرا انشاء الله


----------



## حماده النجم (21 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## m_h_1972 (25 يناير 2012)

و الله مشكور و مجهود رائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فاروق^ (29 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## علي الدبس (29 يناير 2012)

*مشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*​​​*النفس تجزع ان تكون فقيرة … والفقر خير من غنا يطغيها 
غنا النفوس هو الكفاف فان ابت … فجميع ما في الارض لا يكفيها 
هي القناعة فالزمها تكن ملكا … لو لم تحصل الا راحة البدن 
وانظر لمن ملك الدنيا باجمعها … هل راح منها بغير الطيب والكفن 
دع الحرص على الدنيا وفي العيش لا تطمع
ولا تجمع من المال فلا تدري لمن تجمع
فان الرزق مقسوم وسوء الظن لا ينفع
فقير كل من يطمع غني كل من يقنع

*​​


----------



## moh mora (31 يناير 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## اسلام رمضان خلف (13 فبراير 2012)

البرنامج لا يعمل


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (20 يوليو 2012)

thanks


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (21 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
برنامج جميل


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اضافه بسيطه مرفق لكم كذلك مساحات الاشكال المتبقيه


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرالكم جميعا بدون استثناء


----------



## freesoft (20 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر اخى الكريم


----------



## *المهندسة المدنية* (25 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mr.dexter (27 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (27 أبريل 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورين
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## الجوهرجي (20 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو مشمش (6 ديسمبر 2014)

اسال الله العظيم رب العريش العظيم ان يبار ك فيكم اخي الكريم / ابو جندي


----------



## Sabri Gouda (6 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (9 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (9 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 أبريل 2015)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم .. تحياتي


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (3 أبريل 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## acssafrica (23 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى المزيد منكم في هذا المجال​


----------



## eisa77 (1 يونيو 2015)

مشكور


----------



## zina11 (5 يونيو 2015)

*طلب كود للبرنامج*

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ممكن الكود كامل للبرنامج هذا ؟
ضروري جدا وشكرا


----------



## الطاهر الزين (7 يوليو 2015)

شكراًًًًًًًً جزيلا


----------



## خالد29 (7 يوليو 2015)

*مافرق بين الملم ولانش والبوصه*

س؟
1-كفيه حساب قطر لانبوب من الداخل والخارج.وماهى لاداه المستخدمه فى القياس لاقطار.
2.ماهو فرق بين الملم _ولاأنش _والبوصه بالارقام..
شكرأ


----------



## خالد29 (7 يوليو 2015)

*السلام عليكم...*

س؟
1-كفيه حساب قطر لانبوب من الداخل والخارج.وماهى لاداه المستخدمه فى القياس لاقطار.
2.ماهو فرق بين الملم _ولاأنش _والبوصه بالارقام.وماهى الاكثر شهره فى أستخدام ألأقطار...
شكرأ


----------



## صديق المساحة (22 أكتوبر 2016)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

